# Blue Gill help



## REEL GRIP

I have 2 Grandson's 7 and 9 with a pond behind there house that is full
of fish, and the last couple years have become addicted to fishing.
I haven't fished for Blue Gill in decades, and am not up on the
latest and the greatest of B-G baits. I want to get them a bunch
of stuff to improve their experience. They are now using worms
and a hook (that is too big) and bobber, (That is too big).
My daughter has lived here since the pond was dug, about 15 years.
No one ever put any fish in it, and now it is full of bass and blue gill.
Amazing how that happens!


----------



## walleye willey

6lb mono line, small slip bobber ( easier to cast ) pin-min's with wax worms / red worms / maggots / or a piece of night crawler. this set up will catch a lot of panfish. Small spinners and tiny crankbaits will catch bigger bluegills and maybe some of the bass 

Have fun


----------



## REEL GRIP

walleye willey said:


> 6lb mono line, small slip bobber ( easier to cast ) pin-min's with wax worms / red worms / maggots / or a piece of night crawler. this set up will catch a lot of panfish. Small spinners and tiny crankbaits will catch bigger bluegills and maybe some of the bass
> 
> Have fun


Thanks Willey


----------



## ruffhunter

1/64 or 1/32 jig with longer sickle hook (you can get better hook up IMO and almost always through the roof of mouth catches. If you use live bait, i always add a glitter crappie nibble (avoid the green color, least effective for me) or cut off micro piece of artificial as a backer. Trout or crappie magnet in the orange/chartruse or black/chartruse color reallys works for me. The magnets have split tails where the hook comes out. I place a crappie nibble up the hook to split the tail out and makes it look like a bee/bug. The gulp 1 inch chartuse minnows really works for me too. I use the foam bobbers that use a toothpick. Weighted version if i really need to cast out. good luck


----------



## dcool

Use an ant ice jig tipped with a wax worm under a small bobber. Hard to beat this combination.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Thanks guys.
No Jon Boat.


----------



## multi species angler

If you want to catch and release using live bait it is best to use a long shank hook.


----------



## baitguy

REEL GRIP said:


> I have 2 Grandson's 7 and 9 with a pond behind there house that is full ..My daughter has lived here since the pond was dug, about 15 years.
> No one ever put any fish in it, and now it is full of bass and blue gill.
> Amazing how that happens!


possible that birds brought them in, most likely ducks or geese ... they land in one pond, get eggs stuck on their little webbed feet and lose them in another one ... lol either that or somebody threw in a couple "minnows" at some point  many many moons ago I caught a northern pike in a little 2 acre farm pond in Medina that was spring fed, the only way for it to get there was one of those methods ...


----------



## Snyd

A few small hair jigs and a wax worm for the gills but during the spawn its all about the night crawler landing in there bed. They can not resist.


----------



## G-Patt

Ducks, herons and geese introduced fish in your pond. Fish eggs from other lakes and ponds get stuck to their feathers and feet. Pretty cool how mother nature works.


----------



## chaunc

Small hair jigs and waxworms are hard to beat year round. Fish them under a small weighted bobber.


----------

